# Sticky  Shout Box Workaround



## Shetland Sheepdog

15 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 31, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Woke up to 51 and a southeast wind. For the first morning in 7 I look out and see no snow. Some neighbors are still fighting water issues with broken pipes and we are boiling our water but all water storage facilities are in full operation now. Sure feels good to get back to our normal weather again!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Thanks for all the likes guys & gals!

My thought was this topic could replace the now gone shout box, following the same rules!

Mike, I don't know if you can pin this, or if you'd want to, but that would work for me!

Thanks all, Dave


----------



## Wethay

Pin it, please. Just got my power back. Lost it a week ago Friday night/ Saturday morning. Lots of tree damage.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Wethay said:


> Pin it, please. Just got my power back. Lost it a week ago Friday night/ Saturday morning. Lots of tree damage.


Please! Pin it!!!


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Mike, I don't know if you can pin this, or if you'd want to, but that would work for me!
> 
> Thanks all, Dave


You got it Dave and Linda.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

17 and overcast here in srn NH. Mixed rain and snow later, with a high near 37, forecast for today.


----------



## PaMike

Shetland,

How many years has it been since you sold the big farm and downsized to one location? I remember it, but thinking back I bet its 5 years now...??


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

You got it Mike! Actually just over 4 years ago! We closed on the sale of the NB property on Dec 30 2016!

Time flies when you're having fun!  

Got our occupancy permit and took up residence here in April, 2017!


----------



## Vol

Is anyone coming from the Shiner, TX area through Tennessee in the next foreseeable future. I would like to get some converging wheels for a green baler brought up and will gladly make it worth your aggravation and I will meet you where your path crosses across TN or nearby. These wheels would fit on a 4x4 pallet to give you and idea of what size I am taking about and they would be easily less than 2 feet tall. They can be hauled loose for convenience.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

Mike

You should save yourself some aggravation when lowering/raising converging wheels & get a JD rd baler with mega-wide pickup. You'll wonder why you didn't get a baler with MWPU yrs ago!

Jim


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> Mike
> 
> You should save yourself some aggravation when lowering/raising converging wheels & get a JD rd baler with mega-wide pickup. You'll wonder why you didn't get a baler with MWPU yrs ago!
> 
> Jim


I don't bale enough rounds or I would Jim....and I may do it in the foreseeable future just to have net wrap. The string baler I have works perfect but can be a bit aggravating about building the edge in short grass cuttings. If I had the Con wheels it would solve that problem and I would have a bit more jingle in my pockets. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike

Can the seller palletize? I can get a pallet shipped from Kansas to Pa for around $190 bucks if its only 300-400 lbs.

Mike


----------



## Vol

PaMike said:


> Can the seller palletize? I can get a pallet shipped from Kansas to Pa for around $190 bucks if its only 300-400 lbs.
> 
> Mike


Yes he can and will. It would weigh under 200 pounds including pallet I am pretty sure. I checked a couple of the standard freight companies and it seems they have recently sky rocketed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy with a slight chance of showers later, and a high in low 40s forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Vol said:


> If I had the Con wheels it would solve that problem and I would have a bit more jingle in my pockets.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Your descendants aren't going to put all your $$$$$ in a sack in your coffin when the good Lord decides your time on Earth is up  IMHO if you ever utilize net you'll never desire to go back to twine. Plus it's nice to pull into a field move the scv lever to lower PU & start baling instead having to lower each converging wheel.


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Yes he can and will. It would weigh under 200 pounds including pallet I am pretty sure. I checked a couple of the standard freight companies and it seems they have recently sky rocketed.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Maybe you could ship in 2 boxes by Fed Ex package freight.Off the top of my head the weight limit is 120 lbs.They have a size limit also but I have shipped 1'x1' x 51" @100 lbs for about $70 1/2 way across the country,

They do have a cost estimator on their website.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Happy birthday Hay Mike!


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> Your descendants aren't going to put all your $$$$$ in a sack in your coffin when the good Lord decides your time on Earth is up  IMHO if you ever utilize net you'll never desire to go back to twine. Plus it's nice to pull into a field move the scv lever to lower PU & start baling instead having to lower each converging wheel.


It would not bother me one bit to get out of the tractor to lower the converging wheels. I don't mind the effort. And my two sons would prefer that I make all the money I can, while I can. I like the thought of being a good provider for my wife, sons, and grandchildren long after I have left this world.

And no doubt that I would prefer a net wrap over a twine baler. That twine baler has been paid for over 30 years. So, it actually is making me money right now instead of taking my money like a new one would be doing. And, I sell every single round bale that I make with no problems therefore a new one would not have any financial advantages. A new one would have a time saving advantage which I would like. My green baler is ultra simplistic and as about as low maintenance as they can possibly come. Like I said earlier, I don't bale enough rounds to make it a priority even with the advantages that do come with a net baler.

But if someone wanted to make be the beneficiary of one....... 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

But you're not taking into consideration the time saved utilizing net over twine so in same given time you could bale more bales with less fuel making even more $$$$$$$ not accounting for the depreciation deduction on income tax


----------



## stack em up

Tx Jim said:


> But you're not taking into consideration the time saved utilizing net over twine so in same given time you could bale more bales with less fuel making even more $$$$$$$ not accounting for the depreciation deduction on income tax


I've said this before, the cheapest piece of machinery to run is the one you already own.

You would also have to add in the extra cost of net over twine then. And what does Mike charge himself for his time. There would be fuel savings, but minimal on a low number of bales.

I'm with Mike on this one, for $30,000 I can get off the tractor a lot of times to make up that money. In that case we can also add in his savings from not buying a gym membership.


----------



## Tx Jim

I never stated or implied that Mike should spend anywhere close to $30,000 for a baler with netwrap. Besides time & fuel saved there is also less wear & tear on tractor & baler with net vs twine to the tune of around 25+%. I know I wouldn't want to return to baling with twine.

PLUS I was just kidding around!!


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> But you're not taking into consideration the time saved utilizing net over twine so in same given time you could bale more bales with less fuel making even more $$$$$$$ not accounting for the depreciation deduction on income tax


Excerpted from the 2nd paragraph of my reply above, "A new one would have a time saving advantage which I would like."

My depreciation allowances are about maxed out for a few more years.....but maybe someday soon! Maybe you will pass your well used baler on to me Jim and I can take in Coyote Flats when I come after it. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

New could imply "new to you a pre-owned" baler. Sorry I'm not ready to stop baling just yet but it's getting closer everyday!! 

Besides I can just imagine if I passed my ""well used rd baler"" to you & then my old baler broke down & you lost a hay crop the amount if stress you would be under!!!

I just wouldn't feel RIGHT. :wub:


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> New could imply "new to you a pre-owned" baler. Sorry I'm not ready to stop baling just yet but it's getting closer everyday!!
> 
> Besides I can just imagine if I passed my ""well used rd baler"" to you & then my old baler broke down & you lost a hay crop the amount if stress you would be under!!!
> 
> I just wouldn't feel RIGHT. :wub:


Nah....no worries. Anything that befalls me is one me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## HayMike

Thanks @DSLinc1017 and @Vol.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

I had to run the AC in my truck later this afternoon....yep, spring is at hand.....albeit about 2 weeks late.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

I thought I heard a red winged blackbird yesterday. A little cool for them but definitely a sign spring is on the way! That and there was a road kill skunk yesterday, mating season for stinky kitties in this neck of the woods.


----------



## stack em up

Happy belated birthday HayMike! I couldn’t find the shout box workaround earlier. I see admin is online again. A snowflake must be melting again....


----------



## HayMike

Thanks, Stack. Happy to smell that spring is on the way!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## swmnhay

A little R & R


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Very nice Cy. That looks a little more spacious than the track buggies you used in the past. Satellite TV and all?


----------



## JOR Farm

What's up with the ads today every page I go to there is a ugly woman telling me about business ownership full screen and dosen't go away when the time counts down,just ask to replay. Hope this goes away or at least they find some better looking models.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and snowing here in srn NH. Snow changing to rain later, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Ox76

JOR Farm said:


> What's up with the ads today every page I go to there is a ugly woman telling me about business ownership full screen and dosen't go away when the time counts down,just ask to replay. Hope this goes away or at least they find some better looking models.


Sounds like you might need a cleaning on the computer. Download SuperAntiSpyware. It's free, use the free version only. I've used it for over a decade and the biggest computer repair shop where I come from uses the free version to save customer's computers. Then run a full, complete scan and you'll be amazed at the garbage it gets rid of. I've never had a problem you can't fix with this! You can donate some cash to the founder/owner if you feel like it's worth it. I have because he's saved my butt with his program multiple times.

Then install AdBlock. It's worth its weight in gold and free to boot!


----------



## swmnhay

paoutdoorsman said:


> Very nice Cy. That looks a little more spacious than the track buggies you used in the past. Satellite TV and all?


Have a antenna TV but it only gets one network station if lucky and a few PBS channels.I never even hooked it up this winter.I used IPad and watched some U Tube.

it does have microwave,stove,oven and the main thing is a furnae,lol.

Has a bed and a recliner in it also.

Has a built in fridge,open a unused hole and set food on ice under the fish house.

The Sno Bears on tracks I've been in are on guided trips,spendy outfits about $75,000 new.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in low 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Ox76

Do you know if one can utilize SuperAntiSpyware when already utilizing Malwarebytes for protection?


----------



## Ox76

Tx Jim said:


> Ox76
> 
> Do you know if one can utilize SuperAntiSpyware when already utilizing Malwarebytes for protection?


I'm sorry, Tx Jim, I don't have an answer for you on that. I've never tried the two together. The most that can happen is one might fight the other and not work right or something, but nothing drastic. I would just create a new restore point and try it out and if it don't work right, go back to restore point and all is where you were!


----------



## Tx Jim

Ox76

Thanks for your reply. I'm a computer dummy so I'm usually hesitant to try new programs. My computer is very slow & I've run disk cleaner, defragmented it,run a scan every AM & it still sometimes takes a long time to load a page. I use Chrome for a browser & Nextlink as an ISP

Thanks again, Jim


----------



## Ox76

I wish I knew more myself, I usually go to the boy. You know - millenial. lol


----------



## JOR Farm

I am far from being computer savvy but I took your advice and loaded the ad blocker it works great no more ads at all and you can watch YouTube without any commercials. Thanks a million ox.


----------



## endrow

So regular gas yesterday at all but 3 bucks... Road diesel$3.49


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 with light rain here in srn NH. Chance of rain diminishing and eventually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 46, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

@r82230...Happy Birthday Larry.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday Larry! Hope it's a great one for you!


----------



## Cactus50

@ endrow Wow, I paid $2.55 yesterday and I thought that was high!

@r82230 Happy Birthday! Hope this day is all you want it to be!


----------



## IH 1586

Happy Birthday r82230


----------



## Hayman1

HB Larry, hope you have a good day!

just released forecast says warmer than normal here for March. Guess the vortex got it's stuff together. Greenup still feels like it's down the road a bit


----------



## PaulN

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## stack em up

March came in like a lamb here, had 2 sets of twins born. Mommas and babies doing fine.

And happy belated birthday Larry!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

10, breezy and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 25. Wind chill values as low as -9, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

24 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 45, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 31, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

It was nice here in Riverton today, in the 50's. Cleaned up the pickup a little; going to pickup a calf table in Billings tomorrow. Oh, and meeting a girl I went out with last fall. I am hoping it will be a fun day. Yesterday I ordered 800 gallons of fuel, they brought it today, paid about $2.54 per gallon for red diesel.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 32, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

16 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in mid 30s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 30s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and sunny herein srn NH. Sunny, with a high in mid 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 67, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52, partly sunny & airy, here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 56 & windy, forecast for today.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Shetland,

You're not alone in this shout box Work around!

While we know spring has come down south, It is trying very hard to make its way this way! Y'all down south are probably working on second cut!


----------



## HayMike

Hard to get used to this format! 50's and dry here in central OH.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny & airy, with a high near 43, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Headed for 87 in South Texas today; low tonight of 57 with rain in the forecast. Hope that happens.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Supposed to be a low of 8 tomorrow night....... was almost 60 a few days ago. 
Was kind of liking the idea of not breaking ice for the kridders.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Ayup, got to 72 here Thursday afternoon,

Down to 11 tomorrow night and only up to 28 on Monday!

That's New England for ya!   

Sorta like what Texas went through, only we're used to it!

Time for mud season, bring it on! <_<


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds and breezy, with a high in low 40s and a chance of snow showers later, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

We got about an inch of snow last night, and it was a very wet snow. It was raining this morning when we went out to look at the cows. It is currently 34 with a high of 35, 70% chance of precipitation with a accumulation up to an inch is possible.

I will take any I can get, it has be such a dry winter this year.


----------



## Hayman1

This is the fifth straight red flag fire day in a row. Supposed to get rain, not just showers on tues into wed, probably the remnants of the Denver storm. We could use it. Can't remember that many fire days in a row for us before. Blowing 20-30 today and about 30% or less. Greenup is way behind.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

13 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 25, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Cowboy, I take it that you missed out on the blizzard?


----------



## Cactus50

42 here this morning but headed for 80 so today is yard day; I'll be mowing and trimming.


----------



## CowboyRam

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Cowboy, I take it that you missed out on the blizzard?


Yes. We only got about an inch here in Riverton. I'm thankful for the moisture we did get. From what I am herring Cheyenne got dumped on, about 36".


----------



## Vol

CowboyRam said:


> Yes. We only got about an inch here in Riverton. I'm thankful for the moisture we did get. From what I am herring Cheyenne got dumped on, about 36".


Seems that they can really get hammered down around Cheyenne and West of there around Laramie and Rawlins. Wind can be horrendous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

16 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Was just down to the Boiler Room! NO posts since Feb 20th! Interesting!


----------



## Vol

Well, when you are mandated on what can or can't be said, then it is no longer a Boiler Room.....it becomes a politically correct nothing room. Every thing becomes "racist" amongst the politically correct whether it is or not....especially so when it comes to disagreement.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high around 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Well put Vol.....silence the opposition. Is there still a first Amendment? Hummm....


----------



## Uphayman




----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Just curious, Did Hayjosh get skilleted?

Inquiring minds need to know!

Dave


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday to FCF and KS John. I hope you fellas have a great day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and overcast here in srn NH. Increasing chance of showers/rain as day progresses, with a high near 51, forecast for today.


----------



## FCF

Vol- Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Happy Birthday to the others also celebrating!!


----------



## Vol

To the person who has been filing daily moderator reports.....I don't read any of your filings. It is dismissed without reading. You are nothing. You don't even exist.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Vol said:


> To the person who has been filing daily moderator reports.....I don't read any of your filings. It is dismissed without reading. You are nothing. You don't even exist.


Didn't even know such a thing existed!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Things are looking up!  Shipped the last of my 2020 Mulch @ $2.25 per bale, and looks like I may be moving my surplus 1st crop @ $5.00 per bale! Fingers crossed!


----------



## DSLinc1017

Good luck Shetland! We too are sold out of 1st Smalls and almost out of rounds. Hay is in high demand here, folks are getting $10 for a small. Those are mass and Connecticut prices.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

What's a daily moderator report? Is that like a "snitch report"?


----------



## Vol

Cactus50 said:


> What's a daily moderator report? Is that like a "snitch report"?


A MR is where complaints against membership posts are made....and this whiney individual has been doing so for the last week. Whenever I see his name associated with a MR I just dismiss it without reading as he is no longer a member therefore he is irrelevant.


----------



## Cactus50

Copy that Vol...some folks just need to put their thumb back in their mouth and go on.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday endrow. Hope you and your family have a great day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Happy Birthday endrow! Hope you're treated well today.

Best to ya,

Charlie


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday JRehberg. Have a great day with your family.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 67, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday yesterday endrow! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## endrow

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes ..In Our area many old timers often made reference to when i was born . I was born 3/20/1958 in the middle of a legendary Nor Easter Storm that lasted 3 Days . Here they said we got 28" of Snow with 3" to 6" of ice on top of it . East of here where it did not change over they got more snow . 50" of snow in Morgan Town Pennsylvania .


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 62, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a hig/h near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Sold my newer BR780A on Auctiontime today. Brought $4,040 which was about what I was expecting. Cost me $2.44 a bale in depreciation. It was a little rough around the edges and did need some work but had a decent amount of life left in it. Still have my older BR780A yet to scratch that BR series itch should it arise.


----------



## PaMike

Gearclash said:


> Sold my newer BR780A on Auctiontime today. Brought $4,040 which was about what I was expecting. Cost me $2.44 a bale in depreciation. It was a little rough around the edges and did need some work but had a decent amount of life left in it. Still have my older BR780A yet to scratch that BR series itch should it arise.


How many bales on it? That seams pretty darn cheap for a BR baler. You still have 2 rollbelts?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and light rain here in srn NH. Gradual clearing, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

PaMike said:


> How many bales on it? That seams pretty darn cheap for a BR baler. You still have 2 rollbelts?


Don't know for sure how many bales are on it as evidently the computer got replaced before I got it but I'm thinking it has around 11,500 bales. It is kinda cheap but this baler needs all new tine bars and a few other things, paint is faded, just not the nicest baler out there. Pretty much fully optioned though with net wrap, wide pickup, endless belts, expeller roll and a few other things. Still have 2 2018 Roll Belt 560s, plus the early BR780A in retirement for now.


----------



## Tx Jim

Gearclash said:


> Sold my newer BR780A on Auctiontime today. Brought $4,040 which was about what I was expecting. Cost me $2.44 a bale in depreciation.


May I ask what costs were utilized to calculate your $2.44 per bale baler cost? Did your amount include initial purchase price plus any repairs made minus amount baler was sold for divided by 11,500 bales?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## Gearclash

Jim - that was bare bones depreciation, my purchase price minus what I’ll get out of it divided by how many bales I put through it. No repairs or anything else. Not the cheapest baler I’ve owned. The other BR780A I own I could give away for free and still be at half the pure depreciation per bale.


----------



## Tx Jim

Wow I understand why you put it up for auction. I figured my rd baler cost per bale including a set of aftermarket belts with me still owning it and came up with $0.80 for 27442 bales of use.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers, then gradual clearing, with a high near 70, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Tx Jim said:


> Wow I understand why you put it up for auction. I figured my rd baler cost per bale including a set of aftermarket belts with me still owning it and came up with $0.80 for 27442 bales of use.


At $.80 a bale a guy can make some money custom baling. I fear those days are over with the cost of a new baler pushing up near $50,000. The best chance to keep depreciation low is to buy a well kept low bale count baler, but those are unicorns.


----------



## Tx Jim

I agree farm equipment has advanced in price right along with everything else. We have not begun to see the $$$$$ impact that Covid19 has caused that our DESCENDANTS will be forced to pay for . BUT we also all know there's a lot more $$$$ involved in making a round bale of hay than this estimated $0.80 cost


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Finally some rain in the last week and multiple days in the 60s and 70s. Was in the 60s at 6am yesterday. Hayfields that have been fertilized are nice and green and coming on. Survived another winter.


----------



## CowboyRam

It was pretty nice here today, other than the wind. Had to replace two batteries in my tractor this morning before I could get the cows fed. I did accomplish finding some pasture for my cows. I still think it is a bit high. $32.50 per pair/month.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Hayman1 said:


> Finally some rain in the last week and multiple days in the 60s and 70s. Was in the 60s at 6am yesterday. Hayfields that have been fertilized are nice and green and coming on. Survived another winter.


Probably a little behind you up here. We are getting some nice days. The wheat has really greened up and started to go. Hayfields have been fertilized and we got some rain this week with more today. They should be waking quickly now.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and airy, with a high in low 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## PaulN

Happy Birthday Luke Strawwalker.


----------



## HayMike

Happy birthday, Luke. I love your writing!


----------



## Wethay

Happy Birthday Mr. Walker. I've read several of you posts, hope to read many more.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. mostly cloudy, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday SCtrailrider. Hope you and your family have a great day and enjoy the sunshine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain tapering off to scattered showers, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday SCtrailrider!


----------



## DSLinc1017

happy B-day y'all !!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Well the og has the shivers today. Tomorrow morning will be worse, but I think we get some 80 degree days next week. Hay season will finally be on


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.

HE IS RISEN!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in mid 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday Cozyacres.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Gradual clearing, with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Good morning all. I was supposed to be planting Dove Mix this morning but had knee surgery yesterday so had to postpone it for a couple of weeks. The good news is they are calling for showers and thunderstorms the following week. Was 103 yesterday but cooling all the way down to 92 today!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high in low 50s and a possible shower later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with scattered showers and a high near 48, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday paoutdoorsman ! Have a great day Dana and don't fret too much about crossing the great divide today. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586

Happy Birthday paoutdoorsman


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Happy Birthday paoutdoorsman, hope you have a great day! I enjoy your posts.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas! @Vol, The great divide? I wasn't really fretting until now  .


----------



## PaulN

Happy Birthday paoutdoorsman. Don't worry about being 50. You have 10 more good years.


----------



## Hayman1

HB PA. All downhill from here but if you play your cards right you will enjoy it more


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

26 and lightly snowing. The high is supposed to be 32.


----------



## Vol

CowboyRam said:


> 26 and lightly snowing. The high is supposed to be 32.


 :angry:


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high in low 50s and a 50% chance of rain after noon, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

We got several inches of snow last night, and it was still snow this morning. I am glad to see all the moisture; according to farmlogs we got about 0.93 inches of moisture. Our high for today is supposed to be around 35. According to dayweather.com podcast this storm won't be over until tomorrow. We will have a weekend with sun, and then Monday it looks like we might see another storm go through.


----------



## Cactus50

Glad you got the moisture CowboyRam We're dry as a powder house in south Texas; would love to see some rain. They are calling for a few passing storms over the next couple of days, sure hope we get it!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and raining here in srn NH. Rain, and possibly a skiff of snow, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Argh, the indignity of getting older and losing muscle mass. Got my come upance yesterday at Lowes on a trip to get 4 6 x 6 x12s for my honey for landscaping. First of all, they are 72 smackers a piece and I can remember only a few years ago paying 32, but the real issue is at 150# each, I can't manhandle them like I used to do with 16 footers. Bummer. However, it does beat the alternative of not being here to have less muscle mass to work with.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers early and a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday stack em up. Hope its a great day for you and your entire family Paul.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo

Hayman... I was just thinking about that yesterday. I'm not at that stage yet though. I work in a feed store moving horse and cattle feed and 3 bags on my shoulder is nothing for me after 12 years of the feed store gym. I'm not a small guy by any means 6ft 4 and 380 lbs but it's scary to think that at some point in my life I won't be able to even do 50lbs. Long ways off but life has a way of moving alot faster then we think. Tough to realize


----------



## PaulN

Happy Birthday Stack!


----------



## swmnhay

Happy Birthday Paul.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday stack! I didn't realize it was your birthday, but I came across these in my travels today and took some pics with you in mind. That 200 is an extra nice piece.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 58, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday broadriverhay. I hope it is a great day in the upstate of SC for you and your family.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday broadriver!


----------



## big_country

Happy Birthday Broadriver


----------



## broadriverhay

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 72, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

23*F here. Kinda chilly for April 20. What little crop that has been planted best not have poked their noses out yet. Hopefully the alfalfa doesn't get whacked too hard.


----------



## Hayman1

Clash, you are sending that here. Argh, frost probable tomorrow. Been a long cool spring.


----------



## Hayman1

It's after mid-april, the annual buttercup wars have started! Looks like diligence in last years spraying paid off, far fewer this year. Amazing what a little dicamba with Grazon will do.


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> It's after mid-april, the annual buttercup wars have started! Looks like diligence in last years spraying paid off, far fewer this year. Amazing what a little dicamba with Grazon will do.


Yeah, I don't know how long it will last, but right now dicamba is a wonder herbicide for 2-4d tolerant broadleafs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

27 degrees right now and heavy frost, that ought to hurt things in bloom and kill crops sprouting.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing likelihood of rain, possible thumpers later, with a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Yes, I feel it coming TJ.....it was 57° at 5am and now it is 41° at 10am. 

There goes my fruit bearing trees, grapes, and blooming flowers. The fellas that have out young corn are twisting in the wind. Hopefully we will have a mild breeze tonight and pray that it doesn't get below 33° .


----------



## TJ Hendren

just pray it doesn't clear off tonight Mike. About 9 last night it cleared off and the wind died then i knew what we were in for. From what i've read if it doesn't last longer than 5 hours plants will make it except for the really tinder ones like maters, peppers,,cukes etc. Corn should survive down to around 24, which is considered a killing freeze. I just hope my crabgrass made it through.


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Yes, I feel it coming TJ.....it was 57° at 5am and now it is 41° at 10am.
> 
> There goes my fruit bearing trees, grapes, and blooming flowers. The fellas that have out young corn are twisting in the wind. Hopefully we will have a mild breeze tonight and pray that it doesn't get below 33° .


it was 62 here this morning at about 6:30, 52 by 9, 48 when I went to the store at noon. Down right unpleasant outside after the last several days. Hard freeze warning here tonight, wind is still too high for it to do that but it is snowing in multiple locations to the west and northwest of us. Supposed to drop to less than 5 mph by 6am in the morning and it could be trouble.


----------



## HayMike

We had 4+ inches of snow today. Record for the date. Picturesque on the tree blossoms.


----------



## IH 1586

21 here this morning. Just a light dusting of snow on the ground.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in mid 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## TJ Hendren

We were very fortunate, no visible damage from yesterdays 27 degree temps. The next couple of days will tell the tale though. 31 this morning.


----------



## Hayman1

We only got to 33 this morning, thanks to 10 mph wind and heavy overcast. Had the wind died or it cleared out, there is no telling. Today, having to mow lawn and around barns etc, even dressed to the 9s with winter gear, hands froze up. This is just plain wrong...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, with a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45, mostly sunny and airy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 50s and red flag warning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 with overcast and drizzle here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with chance of showers early and late and a high in mid 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with showers likely this afternoon and a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## IH 1586

Finally receiving much needed rain.


----------



## Tx Jim

I heard on radio that it rained 7'' last night about 15 miles east of me but I only received 3''.


----------



## Cactus50

Tx Jim I don't think we got a drop of rain further south. Only got 1" here on the Guadalupe just north of you. I was pretty sure it rained all night so I was very disappointed when I looked at the guage; we need the rain.


----------



## Tx Jim

We've been very fortunate lately to get some rain. I hope we don't get the drought this summer that the weather people are forecasting.


----------



## IH 1586

Over 2 inches in 24 hrs. Would have been better over multiple days but will take anything at this point. Looks like a potential switch in the weather pattern.Only a couple rain free days in the 10 day window.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny and airy, with a high in low 60s, forecast for today,

Just over 2" of rain here in the last 40 hours.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and airy, with a high in low 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a possible shower later and a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday Gearclash! Hope it is a great day for you and your family Neil.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in mid 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Happy Birthday Gearclash, bet you don't feel a day over 39!  Have a great day!


----------



## PaulN

Happy Birthday, Gearclash


----------



## IH 1586

Happy Birthday, Gearclash


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Happy birthday Gearclash! I appreciate the knowledge and insight you bring to this group!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and overcast/foggy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a slight chance of showers early and a high in mid 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Thank you all for well wishes! It was a pretty good day but it is sobering to reflect that I am at the mid point of my biblically allotted four score years (and there is no assurance that I get there).


----------



## Vol

Gearclash said:


> Thank you all for well wishes! It was a pretty good day but it is sobering to reflect that I am at the mid point of my biblically allotted four score years (and there is no assurance that I get there).


And the second half accelerates greatly in passing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

Vol said:


> And the second half accelerates greatly in passing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, Yes it does. And when you cross 6 decades one day you will pause and and reflect, and realize that you have more days' behind you than in front of you and ask yourself "where did it go?"


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 with fog/sprinkles here in srn NH. Showers & patchy fog, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

View from the farm yesterday...


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday MScowman.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in low 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Supposed to be sunny and low 60s here also. 36 now though. Also supposed to be kinda windy. Humidity expected to get down near 20% today and tomorrow.


----------



## Hayman1

we finally got some warmth and some rain. Mighty combination to wake the orchard grass out of the doldrums. Growing nicely now and thickening. It was so cold and dry (for here in April) for so long that fertilizer did not seem to make much difference and weeds died slowly even at recommended herbicide rates. Returned to cool weather for the 10 day. argh!


----------



## PaulN

It sounds like you're about as cool as we are, Gearclash. Our forecast is 10 degrees below normal for the next 8 days. No precip either. There is a lot of corn in the ground already, but it won't sprout at these temps. I see the corn market is up again this morning too. Looks like I pulled the trigger too soon :angry:


----------



## Vol

Happy Birthday reede. Looks like you better enjoy this one. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Getting close, looks like my OG is starting to head out! :huh:


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and cloudy here in srn NH. cloudy, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers early and a high in low 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## PaulN

Frosty here this morning. My grandpa always talked about the "Three Icemen of May". Maybe this is one of them.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a slight chance of showers this afternoon and a high in mid 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH, Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Frost here this morning...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in mid 70s and a slight chance of showers this afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a chance of showers/thumpers late in day and a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 70s and a chance of showers/thumpers late, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I've started! :huh: Got warms and drys 'til Friday!  So I flatted some grasses! Not very thick or vigorous, but headed out!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy with a high in upper 80s and a chance of showers/thumpers late in day, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, I tied strings around the grasses yesterday afternoon! :huh:

Wasn't quite as dry as I would have liked, got my fingers crossed! 

165 idiot cubes on wagons and under cover! 

Mowed Monday, tedded Tuesday & again Wednesday, raked Thursday afternoon, rolled windrows Friday AM and baled Friday afternoon!

There's a reason that not much dry hay is made around here in May!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

72 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with high in upper 80s and chance of scattered showers/thumpers later, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

My daughter and I took the FAA part 107 drone test yesterday and managed to pass. There was a lot on it and a lot of it IMHO had nothing to do with drones, but we passed. It has been a lot of water pass under the bridge since I studied like I was taking a final exam - LOL! Being in old dog/new tricks territory didn't help...

But it's done and hope to start flying and posting a few drone videos from the farm soon.

Bill


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, I tied strings around the grasses yesterday afternoon! :huh:
> 
> Wasn't quite as dry as I would have liked, got my fingers crossed!
> 
> 165 idiot cubes on wagons and under cover!
> 
> Mowed Monday, tedded Tuesday & again Wednesday, raked Thursday afternoon, rolled windrows Friday AM and baled Friday afternoon!
> 
> There's a reason that not much dry hay is made around here in May!


I mowed a 8 acre rectangle yesterday at 5:30 and today at 5:30 it could have been baled....without tedding. It has gotten very hot and very dry here. I am not going to complain one bit....at least not until sometime next week. I spent last week making a pretty good dent in the square and round baling. I could use one more week like last and I would be starting to grin. This has been the best haymaking weather here in years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill

Vol said:


> I mowed a 8 acre rectangle yesterday at 5:30 and today at 5:30 it could have been baled....without tedding. It has gotten very hot and very dry here. I am not going to complain one bit....at least not until sometime next week. I spent last week making a pretty good dent in the square and round baling. I could use one more week like last and I would be starting to grin. This has been the best haymaking weather here in years.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Same here!

Shelia


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high in low 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

The drought that weather guessers previously forecast for Texas this Spring/Summer has been postponed due the 20+ inches of rain recieved since the middle of April. When it rains it pours!!! I'm ready for a few weeks of sunshine!!


----------



## Cactus50

Tx Jim I was thinking the same thing yesterday after watching it rain.....again. You know what they say about being a weather man, you can get it wrong most of the time and still keep your job! Must be nice.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in mid 60s and a chance of rain late in day, forecast for today.


----------



## swmnhay

38 this morning.Alfalfa is behind because of cool weather.Should be seeing blooms but it's pre bud yet.Finalygot 2.20 " of rain this week.We have no subsoil moisture.

A customer stopped yesterday and commented hay will be gold this winter.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and light rain here in srn NH. Cloudy, with showers and a high around 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

More rain again today in South Texas....this predicted drought is killing us! Can you put water wings on these John Deeres? :lol:


----------



## VA Haymaker

To rainy to make hay, so let's pick!

John Henry...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

It would seem that we're getting enough rain! :huh: My grasses are lodging! 

Got fertilizer put down, for Rowen, yesterday, and rain overnight to incorporate it! 

Now, I need a window to go after more 1st crop!


----------



## Tx Jim

Definitely too wet to think about cutting hay in my locale. YTD rainfall is approaching twice the normal amount.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, with a high in low 50s and possible thumpers late, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and light rain here in srn NH. Rain and thumpers likely early, then tapering off later, cloudy with a high around 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

I would like to acknowledge with gratitude of those who lost their lives protecting this country in the past....and to give thanks to those that still defend this country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

4.5 inches last night, everything is so wet, and cool. Bermuda and crabgrass only 4 inches tall. The Tulsa weatherman said last night out of the 31 days' in May 25 have been completely cloudy only 3 day of full sunshine the rest partly cloudy. Our warm season grasses ain't doing nothing.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and partly sunny here in srn NH, Mostly sunny, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

TJ Hendren said:


> 4.5 inches last night, everything is so wet, and cool. Bermuda and crabgrass only 4 inches tall. The Tulsa weatherman said last night out of the 31 days' in May 25 have been completely cloudy only 3 day of full sunshine the rest partly cloudy. Our warm season grasses ain't doing nothing.


That's a rough start to the season TJ!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers later and a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers/thumpers and a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high in low 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high in mid 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Remembering the sacrifice of D-Day. Hardly hear about it anymore. Sad. Not many D-day veterans left. I know that movies hype and distort for the plot but things could have been a lot different then and possibly now had the weather been fine, there had been no Patton for Hitler to stress about, and had Hitler listened to his best generals and committed his elite panzers to the fight. Seems like most war over time is a heady stew of courage, personal initiative, blind luck, tactical mistakes, and being in the right place at the right time. I see images of those beaches and the hedgerows inland and wonder at the tenacity and commitment it took to establish a foothold on Normandy. So many battles in the Civil war were won by the "wrong" side, meaning the one that should have been beaten but prevailed.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Wouldn't you know, mowed yesterday AM, and had a downpour last evening! 
Break out the tedder and ted, ted, ted


----------



## VA Haymaker

Never ending thunder storms have keep up out of the fields for weeks. We finally got some square bales into the barn earlier today. Raining now. Not sure when the next window will come. Every year is different. We are not discouraged...👍


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high in mid 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

76 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy and hot, with a chance of showers/thumpers and a high in low 90s, forecast for today


----------



## Gearclash

We have been dry here since last year and it is showing. First hay crop tonnage is down universally.


----------



## Tx Jim

Y'all are welcome to some of our rain. It's threatening rain this AM & We've already received 25.45'' this yr.


----------



## Gearclash

Jim -- we were sopping wet 2 years ago -- 2019. What a change!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

73 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy and hot, with a high near 91 and chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Well, dang, storms all around us. Urea down yesterday afternoon. May have had enough of a shower last night but not sure. Storms come up from the southwest, aiming right for us. Then dissipate just to our southwest, then reform to our northeast. Pretty sure tomorrow is going to be a soaker so I assume some of the urea N is left.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a slight chance of showers later and a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with chance of showers, then gradual clearing with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in mid 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Scattered showers/thumpers likely, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Just got a nice little sprinkle here. Not enough to reverse the drought that is developing but any amount of rain is a blessing.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Showers likely and thumpers possible, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## IH 1586

Finally putting down our first dry hay. Looking like it’s going to be a challenging year


----------



## HayMike

Here too! And down in the 40's tonight.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> Finally putting down our first dry hay. Looking like it’s going to be a challenging year


Lots of hay went down here yesterday. Unfortunately, due to the really dry april and early may, it was largely fired and the og seed is dropping from the heads. Glad mine has been made and sold and second is in turbo mode right now. Got 3 inches of rain this past weekend. first real rain in several months.


----------



## IH 1586

Hayman1 said:


> Lots of hay went down here yesterday. Unfortunately, due to the really dry april and early may, it was largely fired and the og seed is dropping from the heads. Glad mine has been made and sold and second is in turbo mode right now. Got 3 inches of rain this past weekend. first real rain in several months.


Looks like this is the last of dry hay weather for another week. 

We started with rounds which I hate to do. Like to get a feel for the season doing squares and Timothy is just starting to show heads so plenty of moisture there. However, we lost a 12 acre field of new seeding due to heavy clover so it got wrapped. While doing it the Orchard grass field next to it looked like it was 3 weeks ahead of any of our other fields and these fields are round only due to distance and accessibility.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high in mid 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## HayMike

Baled 2 days, no more good weather forecast for 10 days


----------



## BWfarms

Everything was going smooth today until the last load of first cut. At some point while loading I lost the key fob to the truck somewhere out here. $409 later I was able to get home. Before you ask, yes I looked, no I didn’t have a spare, it was the spare that I lost.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Chance of showers/*thumpers this AM, then becoming mostly sunny with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Managed to get strings tied around 350 idiot cubes yesterday!  Best that piece has done in years!


----------



## Swv.farmer

Here in south west virginia it was 60 and brilliant Sun and no humidity wonderful hay weather 86 is going to be the high today calling for some shower's Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## BWfarms

I found it after unloading the hay this morning smh I even thought about taking the bales off but thought ‘no way I left it on the trailer’, you can bet I’ll unload next time.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high in low 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Toad strangler yesterday, gentle 4 hour rain today, first cutting finished, N topdress applied, second cutting 16-18" and growing. Happy days for a hayman!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 76, forecast for today. 
That was just after 7:00 this AM


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and light rain here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers early and a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny and hot, with a high in low 90s and a heat index in upper 90s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high in mid 90s and a heat index in lower 100s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

80 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high in mid 90s and a heat index in lower 100s, and chance of showers/thumpers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

A nice and badly needed rain fell here yesterday. Weather is turning more humid now finally--more typical of this part of the world once June comes around.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

80 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high in mid 90s and showers/thumpers likely late, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

72 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in low 80s and chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

FYI to all snakes... Bad enough when you get smished in the square baler. Also not a great experience/ending when you get tangled into the tedder either... To the haymakers - FYI, snakes dry faster when tedded...


----------



## Hayman1

VA Haymaker said:


> FYI to all snakes... Bad enough when you get smished in the square baler. Also not a great experience/ending when you get tangled into the tedder either... To the haymakers - FYI, snakes dry faster when tedded...


FYI-fawns dry faster when they go through rollers on a discbine. Not sure about flails, they have been lucky this year-probably because they hay was shorter and thinner. Chased one the other day in second cutting, silly thing kept moving to uncut grass thinking danger had past, next round or two, up and at em again. Think that poor fawn moved 4 or 5 times in about 6 ac but did not get sent to the browser patch in the sky.


----------



## Hayman1

Got JIT fertilizer delivery last night. Had set up treated urea for late pm for topdressing for third cutting. Fertilizer co's Prowler pulled in after it had clouded over, temps dropped and was thundering about. Just as the driver hit the switch to start spreading, it started pouring. not sure what if anything it did to the spread pattern, but definitely did not loose any N to volatization yesterday. Nice and muggy but 20 degrees cooler today so grass gets a break from the mid 90s we have had for the last 5 days. more showers today and tonight


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, with temps dropping a couple of degrees, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers, with temps unchanging, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in mid 60s and a chance of rain early, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 80s and a chance of showers/thumpers later in day, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

73 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a slight chance of showers/thumpers later and a high near 90, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Not my video...

At 7:58 the drone flies into the square baler...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Increasing chance of showers/thumpers, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and light rain here in srn NH. Rain/thumpers with a high in upper 70s forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and raining here in srn NH. Showers/thumpers, with a high in upper 60s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high in upper 60s and a chance of showers early, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Total rainfall amount for a little over 1/2 of the yr is approaching yearly amount(37.6 inches) in N Texas. So far no 100°F days have been forecasted. The weather is nuts


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and foggy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high in low 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high in low 90s and a 40% chance of showers/thumpers this afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

73 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in low 80s & a 50% chance of showers, forecast for today.


----------



## IH 1586

Rain, Rain, Rain, and more Rain. 130 acres of 1st cutting still waiting to be cut. 2nd Baleage, annual plantings, custom work still waiting to get done. 6.5 inches from July 1-16. Currently getting another inch and forecast for the next week is sketchy at best. Did baleage in a day for customer and 90% of field baler tires squished water out. This job usually takes 4 or 5 days total, been there for 2 weeks now. Rant over.


----------



## CowboyRam

A high of 94 with patchy smoke


----------



## Tx Jim

I looked at my Coastal Bermuda field yesterday because I saw some plants with discoloration & to my dismay I saw Army worms!!! I called my chemical applicator & he sprayed yesterday afternoon. I hope I noticed the "little devil's" in time..


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a chance of showers/thumpers & a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and thin overcast here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and partly cloudy/hazy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in low 80s & chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 70s & a chance of showers/thumpers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

I completed rd baling a field for my neighbor yesterday due him loosing his JD baler to a fire caused by a failed brg. I think the field is jinxed as my old tired JD rd baler had a brg fail also. Luckily a drive chain broke & upon investigating broken chain we smelled/saw smoke. My baler operator ejected bale & sprayed smoking area with fire extinguisher soapy water. Field is 10.89 acres & yielded 75 (4X5.5) rd bales. One reason 1st cut for this yr yielded 6.88 rd bales per acre is due to our crazy/wet weather.

Moral to this story:
Operators of rd hay baler need to check operation of fire extinguishers & utilize a laser thermometer regularly to check brg temperatures


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 81, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 with light rain herein srn NH. Showers likely, with a slight chance of thumpers and a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## DSLinc1017

New site…… I’m lost!!!


----------



## Gearclash

Well we have hit a rough patch in our lives. Last week our younger boy (3-1/2) got sick. Early in the week. By mid week something just didn’t seem right. He was pretty sick and not getting over it. Made 2 trips to the local hospital. After the second trip they said it was an E. coli infection, and sent a sample to the lab. Friday morning the hospital called in a panic that he had one of the worst strains of E. coli out there, the 0157 strain, get him in right now. He is currently in a regional children’s hospital with his kidneys shut down as a result of the E. coli infection. He will need dialysis for a while.


----------



## Hayman1

Gearclash said:


> Well we have hit a rough patch in our lives. Last week our younger boy (3-1/2) got sick. Early in the week. By mid week something just didn’t seem right. He was pretty sick and not getting over it. Made 2 trips to the local hospital. After the second trip they said it was an E. coli infection, and sent a sample to the lab. Friday morning the hospital called in a panic that he had one of the worst strains of E. coli out there, the 0157 strain, get him in right now. He is currently in a regional children’s hospital with his kidneys shut down as a result of the E. coli infection. He will need dialysis for a while.


So sorry to hearClash, hoping for a great outcome. Thinking of you and your family. Best, Rick


----------



## FCF

Sad to hear, especially at such a young age. Thinking, praying for family and a good outcome.


----------



## Tx Jim

My prayers have been sent for your son, you & your family. I pray your son gets better very soon,
Jim


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and foggy here in srn NH. Sunny, then becoming hazy woth a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 with hazy sunshine here in srn NH. hazy sun, with a high in mid 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and raining here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Gearclash just read this about your son. I hope things are taking a turn for the better for him. Any update? Prayers for the best outcome!


----------



## Gearclash

paoutdoorsman said:


> @Gearclash just read this about your son. I hope things are taking a turn for the better for him. Any update? Prayers for the best outcome!


So far, so good. He started dialysis Monday afternoon (takes surgery to make that possible) and so far we are seeing improvement. I am hoping we are on the road to recovery now. Could still be setbacks/complications, but I hope not! He will depend on dialysis until his kidney function has mostly recovered, and there is no set time on when that happens. It could be days (but I doubt it) or weeks.

I should mention there has been a rash of these E. coli 0157 cases in this area, it would be a good idea to be a little extra vigilant. Observe good hand washing practices. The first symptoms we saw were unusual fatigue, vomiting, and fever. Diarrhea came later. This strain of E. coli is often associated with beef animals.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in upper 70s & a chance of showers/thumpers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in upper 70s & a chance of showers this afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

We got an 1 1/2" of rain yesterday. I was not home to see it, but it must of just pored.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Day before yesterday I received 2.37'' of unexpected rain. This amount of rain is very unusual in the month of August in Texas.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Gearclash said:


> So far, so good. He started dialysis Monday afternoon (takes surgery to make that possible) and so far we are seeing improvement. I am hoping we are on the road to recovery now. Could still be setbacks/complications, but I hope not! He will depend on dialysis until his kidney function has mostly recovered, and there is no set time on when that happens. It could be days (but I doubt it) or weeks.
> 
> I should mention there has been a rash of these E. coli 0157 cases in this area, it would be a good idea to be a little extra vigilant. Observe good hand washing practices. The first symptoms we saw were unusual fatigue, vomiting, and fever. Diarrhea came later. This strain of E. coli is often associated with beef animals.


@Gearclash, hoping the past week has shown major improvements for your son. He is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gearclash

paoutdoorsman said:


> @Gearclash, hoping the past week has shown major improvements for your son. He is in our thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for your concern!

I wish I could say there was great improvement, but that has not been the case yet. Things are looking better as of today and later yesterday but they were downright scary Sunday night/Monday morning when he had to be put on a vent. That may have to to his benefit in the end, frightening as it was. There is a little girl the same age as our son that was supposed to leave that hospital today; she had the same thing our son has and she was there for 30 days.


----------



## Wethay

Please keep us up to date. He is in my thoughts and prayers.
Tim


----------



## Vol

I Just now saw your entire posting Neil. I will be asking for divine help for your son and of course for you and the Mrs. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash

Thanks everyone for your concern. It is humbling to realize how many people care.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in upper 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 70 and showers likely, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Update on our youngest child who is in the hospital. Yesterday morning they took him off the vent. So far he has done well, although with some ups and downs. He still needs quite a bit of oxygen to be able to maintain his blood O2 levels. He is in considerably less pain now than he was before the crisis of the small hours Monday morning when they put him on the vent. My wife was pleased to report tonight that he is maintaining his own blood sugar levels now without insulin. For reasons unknown he suddenly went diabetic very late last week. Today marks 2 full weeks he has been in the hospital. Still no urinary output yet, at least not being externally excreted. We need those kidneys to get back to woking again. We could very well have long road ahead of us, but I will take that over no road. God is good to us!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Gearclash
I hope & pray your son's illness gets better soon.
Jim


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and cloudy here in srn NH. mostly cloudy, with a high in low 80s ad a chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Lordy it’s dry here. Need to spray quinstar but everything has gone dormant. No hurricane remnants so far so no July and August rain. Prosp in the 10 day are zilch


----------



## HayMike

Been mostly dry for a week or so here, but still pulling stackcruiser through mud to pick up bales.


----------



## HayMike

8 inches in July.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and overcast here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Hayman1 said:


> Lordy it’s dry here. Need to spray quinstar but everything has gone dormant. No hurricane remnants so far so no July and August rain. Prosp in the 10 day are zilch


And just like that, out of nowhere, not forecasted we got 1.5-2 inches this pm. It was in too short a time but I'll take it. Should have mostly soaked in on the grass ground that wasn't totally dormant. Now settling in with a gentle rain for the next 2 hours. Hope it makes something green in several days.


----------



## Gearclash

I’m a little concerned. Not seeing Shetland Sheepdog post every day. You OK Dave? On vacation?


----------



## Hayman1

Gearclash said:


> I’m a little concerned. Not seeing Shetland Sheepdog post every day. You OK Dave? On vacation?


Same here, yo Dave!


----------



## Wethay

The sun come up red this morning because of all the forest fire smoke, I would guess. It made me think of the different weather posts I have seen and not seeing Sheepdog's posts. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Vol

That is not like Dave at all.

Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

Dave posted on Yesterday's Tractor website that he spilled coffee on his laptop & it's being repaired. He stated reason for his absence from this site is he forgot his Haytalk password.


----------



## Vol




----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog(Dave), if this does not work for you, send VerticalScope a email and they will help you get signed back in.


----------



## Gearclash

Update on our little boy and his E. Coli 0157 case. He was able to go home last Sunday night. That was the culmination of a gut wrenching week. The week started out evenly enough with his kidneys beginning to function some. Then early Thursday morning he had a seizure. Seems to have been triggered at least in part by his blood pressure being way too high, but he was getting really uncooperative about blood pressure checks. Then we were shocked to find that brain scans showed he had evidence of a mild stroke. Nobody knows exactly when it happened but likely some time prior to the seizure. Thursday night we were feeling pretty low, not optimistic about the outcome of this. However, on Friday and Saturday he really picked up. And it turned out that the Wednesday before his seizure proved to be the last day he would need dialysis which caught us by surprise. On Sunday afternoon the medical staff agreed that it was time to send him home. It would have been theoretically safer to leave him in the hospital for several more days, but he was so impossible to work with (PTSD setting in we think + the effects of brain injury) that the benefits of staying were outweighed by the drawbacks. It will be a while before he is all the way back to normal, but the doctors think he will make a complete recovery, even from the brain injury. This disease has really abused his body, but the reality is if it were not for the blessing of modern medicine, we would have had a funeral instead of a homecoming.


----------



## Vol

Good to hear your little man has come home. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF

Great news Gearclash!


----------



## Wethay

Thank you for the update. Happy to hear he is home. Prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

It's wonderful to hear about your son's improvement. I hope & pray his progress continues!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and raining here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 81 and a chance of showers/thumpers this afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Wethay

Good to see you back Sheepdog.


----------



## Vol

Do we need to take up a collection for Sheepdog to get him a sippy cup for his coffee?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

73 and overcast here srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high in mid 80s and a 40% chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.

A sippy cup might be good! 😆


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Lesson learned, do NOT take a power nap while holding a cup of coffee!


----------



## Hayman1

welcome back Mark!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and overcast here in srn NH. Remnants of Henri approaching with wind and rain and a high in mid 70s forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

We have had a very very hot and dry summer. But, we have had 7.2" of rain so far the first 3 weeks of August. I thought there would be no second cutting for sure, but the grass is trying to bounce back. One would think that with over 7 inches of rain in the last 3 weeks that there would be standing water in places, but there isn't. That is how dry it has been. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 80 and showers/thumpers likely late in day, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Gearclash I was thinking about you son while out mowing hay this afternoon. Just came back in to see if you had posted any updates. So good to hear that he was able to come home and that the prognosis is for a full recovery! Modern medicine is amazing! This is my 3rd day home with my wife after bi-lateral hip replacements. She now has titanium and nylon where worn out joints were giving her crippling pain. It'll be a bit of a road to recovery, but looking forward to her having mobility without continual pain.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 with hazy sun here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 89, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and mostly sunny, with some fog in the low land, here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 93 and heat index values as high as 100, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I flatted some Rowen yesterday AM, it was definitely mature!  
Just pray that I can get strings tied around it without it getting washed!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

73 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high in upper 80s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Finished baling the Rowen I flatted Wednesday morning!
265 bales @ 35 lbs each off 1 & 1/2 acres!
If my math is right, figures out to around 3 tons to the acre!
Grosses out at about $380.00 per ton or $1,150.00per acre!


----------



## Gearclash

$1,150 an acre is a pretty handsome return. We don’t typically get that on our high priced dirt.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and 0vercast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high in mid 80s and scattered showers/thumpers after noon, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Awful lot of corn is looking really sorry here, very small ears. Very little rain during ear filling


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Holy cow we got mud with heavy rain on tap all day from TD Ida. First mussing early March! Just got up to average rainfall for the year for the first time since early January. Fields are green again. Life is good!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 73 and chance of rain late, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Hey Endrow, looks like you are going to get slammed. Hope you have an Ark. Good luck


----------



## DSLinc1017

Still having a hard time with the new site design, Wish you could go retro


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, with a high around 70, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and sunny here in srn NH, Sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 74 and chance of rain later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and overcast here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain/thumpers likely at times, with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Gearclash how is your little guy doing now that he's been back home a few weeks?


----------



## Gearclash

paoutdoorsman said:


> @Gearclash how is your little guy doing now that he's been back home a few weeks?


Thanks for asking! He has been home for 4 weeks as of tonight. He is mostly back to normal now. Still not as strong as he was before he got sick, but a lot better than when he first came home. He gets cranky easier and more often than he used to, it could be lingering effects of the brain injury that occurred while he was sick, could also be the psychological after effects of the whole ordeal. He is on blood pressure and anti seizure meds yet.


----------



## Hayman1

Gearclash said:


> Thanks for asking! He has been home for 4 weeks as of tonight. He is mostly back to normal now. Still not as strong as he was before he got sick, but a lot better than when he first came home. He gets cranky easier and more often than he used to, it could be lingering effects of the brain injury that occurred while he was sick, could also be the psychological after effects of the whole ordeal. He is on blood pressure and anti seizure meds yet.


That's good to hear Clash, hope the progress continues, I know it's been a long road. Best.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradual clearing, with a high near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and overcast here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 85, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high in low 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 70, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 with fog/mist here in srn NH. \Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 with thin cloud cover here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

78°F heading to middle 80's with light rain in N Central Texas


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. chance of showers/drizzle, with a high in mid 70s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

It's cooler in N Texas at 60°F this morning than srn NH at 63°F


https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/grandview/76050/hourly-weather-forecast/2103455


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 79 and a 20% chance of showers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

50°F in N Central Texas with a high in mid 80's


----------



## Hayman1

3 “ rain yesterday and overnight. Well hydrated now


----------



## TJ Hendren

Monday high 98, at midnight T-storms rolled in with a cold front. This morning at 5 43 degrees.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, then rain and possibly a thunderstorm after 11am. High near 75 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 72, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Full sun, 15 mph WNW winds, 40% humidity-now that’s hay drying weather!👍


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 69 and chance of showers/thumpers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 71 and a 20% chance of showers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, with a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for tooday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 72, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 64 and a chance of showers late, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Vol

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Good one Mike!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and mostly cloudy/foggy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

It cooler in Texas this AM than in srn NH.


----------



## Cactus50

Tx Jim said:


> It cooler in Texas this AM than in srn NH.


43 On my back porch here at Canyon Lake, TX low humidity looking for a high of 70. Great day to be in the hill county!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 60 and 20% chance of isolated showers this afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 70, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 69, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

First real frost of the fall here this morning.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and clear, with frost on the pumpkin, here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, there ya go GC! I'm a day late and a dollar short again!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and rain here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain. High near 56. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 with light rain and airy here in srn NH. Rain, mainly before 1pm. High near 50. Breezy, with a north wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 with light rain here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 65 and rain likely before noon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny and airy, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and clear here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 51, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Shetland -- sounds like the cool air we had here has gone your way. Always kind of amuses me how the guy I talk to in western PA tends to get our weather a day or two or three after we have it. Not always, but often enough.


----------



## Hayman1

Gearclash said:


> Shetland -- sounds like the cool air we had here has gone your way. Always kind of amuses me how the guy I talk to in western PA tends to get our weather a day or two or three after we have it. Not always, but often enough.


Well GC, you sent some of it to the northern end of the Shenandoah Valley in Va as well. 26 here this am and dead calm. Beautiful morning to watch the deer. Have one doe that has been on the place for years that has twins or trips every year. Saw the twins for this year this am. Harvest size in a week and a half. 🦌


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 51, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 53, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

24 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny here in srn NH, Sunny, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and overcast here in srn NH. Chance of showers early, then gradual clearing, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 56, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 62 and windy, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and sunny with ground fog here in srn NH. Increasing clouds with a chance of showers late and a high in upper 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and mostly sunny above the fog here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 47 and a chance of isolated showers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 47, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

41 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 47, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 45, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 53, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and drizzle here in srn NH. A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 1pm, then mostly cloudy, with a high near 53, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, with temps holding steady, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Staying dry and comparatively warm here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and overcast here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 45, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and light rain here in srn NH. Rain and snow showers likely, becoming all rain after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny & breezy, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

We got up to 64 yesterday, and it was 56 today; was a perfect day for preg checking the cows.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and raining here in srn NH. Showers and airy, with a high in mid 50s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and overcast here in srn NH. Chance of snow/rain, with a high in mid 30s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 37, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and fog/mist here in srn NH. Freezing rain before 9am, then rain. High near 56 forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> 30 and fog/mist here in srn NH. Freezing rain before 9am, then rain. High near 56 forecast for today.


Mark, really nice weather, perfect for haying😂


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high in mid 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

24°F in N Texas headed for a forecast high of 59°F


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayjosh

Congratulations to me, Shetland, and Tx Jim. We were top contributors this month. Wooo.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Now all we gotta do is get Jim on an 80s blue tractor!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

Hayjosh said:


> Congratulations to me, Shetland, and Tx Jim. We were top contributors this month. Wooo.


Thanks I normally strive to contribute useful posts to the discussion forums although sometimes I fail.


----------



## Hayjosh

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks I normally strive to contribute useful posts to the discussion forums although sometimes I fail.


You're like the Mike10 of tractors and John Deere, so I'd say you're doing pretty well.


----------



## Tx Jim

Thanks but please don't include me in same category with Mike10 as i think he's far more knowledgeable about NH equipment than I am about JD equipment.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 43, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 63 and chance of rain early, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50, sunny and airy here in srn NH. Sunny and breezy, with temps falling to mid 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and overcast here in srn NH. Chance of snow early, then rain snow mix likely later, eventually becoming all snow with a high in upper 30s forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 34, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

less than 1/2" here since early November after the deluge in late September and October from the hurricanes. Glad we had that rain as we are parched right now and the best chance is 24% two days through the end of December. Somehow, the paddocks keep going but I am not sure how. Orchard grass hayfields all have the full "yellows" so winter is finally here. Hard for new seedlings from fall overseeding to prepare for solid frozen ground with no rain....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

15 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 32, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and overcast/fog/mist here in srn NH. Rain or freezing rain before noon, then a chance of rain between noon and 2pm. Areas of fog between 10am and 3pm. High near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

24 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 30, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and overcast here in srn NH. A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly before 10am. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 32, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

It has been mild and dry here. Warm enough today to power wash a skid steer loader outdoors.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all! 27 and light freezing rain here in srn NH. Freezing rain/sleet/rain, with a high of 34, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 34, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and overcast/fog/mist here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 43, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

It was nine above when I went out to feed, and it's still 9 out. Our high is supposed to be 23.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Woke up to the fourth straight day in the 60s with mist and drizzle here in the Texas hill country. Sure doesn't feel like late December, but after last February I guess I shouldn't complain!


----------



## carcajou

Been in the minus 30 F range all week, looks like the cold snap will break later today though


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 with fog/mist here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 with fog/mist here in srn NH. Showers/rain off and on, otherwise cloudy with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and overcast/fog here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 43 and drizzle/showers, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 42 and 50% chance of rain, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

62 for a high today, snow tonight into Monday morning, weird, just weird


----------



## Tx Jim

19°F this AM & headed to 40°F in N Texas today. Mesquite trees had green leaves yesterday but I'll bet the leaves won't be green for very long.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

24 and overcast here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 26 and isolated flurries later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

13 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 30, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and overcast here in srn NH. Freezing drizzle to drizzle to rain, with a high in mid 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

carcajou said:


> Been in the minus 30 F range all week, looks like the cold snap will break later today though


That's quite a cold spell @carcajou . Just how far north are you?


----------



## carcajou

Southern Alberta. -26 F coming tonight. Northern Ab has had quite a few -40 F nights or colder lately. I really don't mind, it kills the Alfalfa weevils.


----------



## Hayman1

carcajou said:


> Southern Alberta. -26 F coming tonight. Northern Ab has had quite a few -40 F nights or colder lately. I really don't mind, it kills the Alfalfa weevils.


Guess that takes the shine off me moving to Alberta 😎


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

I have been watching the Day Weather podcast for some time now, here todays forecast. dayweather.com


----------



## Hayman1

Sitting on the couch watching the snow fall after midnight, surely is something wrong with me, but my spots outside the family room are perfect for capturing the beauty of it all


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and light snow/fog/mist here in srn NH. Snow, mainly before 1pm. Patchy blowing snow after noon. High near 30 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

13 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 29, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Starting to feel a lot like January here in Va. Teens every night, barely gets to or misses 32 during the day. Pretty much constant for the 10 day. Ice storm tonight. argh


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and overcast here in srn NH. Snow, freezing rain, and sleet before noon, then rain. High near 37 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, becoming mostly cloudy, with temps dropping to around 21, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

4 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 12. Wind chill values as low as -9 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

8 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 34. Wind chill values as low as -3 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

23 and overcast here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Friday's forecast, 0 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 15. Wind chill values as low as -16 forecast for foday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

-2 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 26. Wind chill values as low as -3 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Friday's forecast, 0 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 15. Wind chill values as low as -16 forecast for foday.


s
Should be Saturday, not Friday!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 with wind and rain here in srn NH. Wind and rain, with a high in low 40s, forecast for today. Couple of inches of snow overnight before change to rain.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 25, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

17 and cloudy here in srn NH. Becoming mostly sunny, with a high in low 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a temperature falling to around 24 by 5pm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

4 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 19. Wind chill values as low as -4, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

2 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 24. Wind chill values as low as -6, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

16 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 28, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and overcast here in srn NH. A chance of snow showers, possibly mixing with rain after noon, then gradually ending. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 37, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

10 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 21, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

-2 and mostly sunny here in srn NH, Sunny, with a high near 25. Wind chill values as low as -2, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and snowing and blowing here in srn NH. Snow. High near 20. Wind chill values as low as -1. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

7 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 20, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

-4 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 28, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

2 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Patchy snow showers and freezing drizzle later. Increasing clouds, with a high near 31. Wind chill values as low as -2, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain later, with a high in mid 40s, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

23°F & sleeting in N Central Texas


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Tx Jim said:


> 23°F & sleeting in N Central Texas


Don't suppose that happens too often...


----------



## Tx Jim

Not often but once is too often for my liking. About a yr ago it snowed several inches & got down to ZERO one night.


----------



## Cactus50

Tx Jim said:


> Not often but once is too often for my liking. About a yr ago it snowed several inches & got down to ZERO one night.


How well I remember! It got down to 9 degrees here in South Central Texas and 12 at the ranch south of San Antonio. As a result we had NO acorn crop from the Live Oaks but the Red Oaks produced like crazy!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Posted: Fri Feb 04, 2022 9:44 am Post subject: Re: Friday weather  

31 and mixed bag here in srn NH. Freezing rain and sleet before 3pm, then sleet between 3pm and 4pm, then snow and sleet likely after 4pm. The sleet could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 22 by 5pm.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny with a high in mid 20s forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

5 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 27, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

16 and overcast here in srn NH. Mixed bag, with a high in low30s, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and fog/mist here in srn NH. Rain, mainly before 9am. Areas of fog before 1pm. High near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly cloudy here jn srn NH. A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 11am, then scattered rain showers after 2pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 49, forecast for today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy through mid morning, then clearing, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 with light snow1 here in srn NH. Snow, mainly before 11am, then isolated snow showers after 3pm. High near 29 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and light snow here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 20, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

The weather roller coaster continues. Below zero a couple mornings ago, supposed to be in the upper 40s tomorrow, then back down to near zero. No snow cover here doesn’t help anything.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

8 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 28, forecast for today.


----------



## Cactus50

Headed for a high of 88 in South Texas tomorrow; won't last, but crazy!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

9 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and intermittent showers/downpours with gusts here in srn NH. Cloudy through mid-morning, then gradual clearing, with a temperature falling to around 31 by 5pm, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam

Watch out the cold is coming.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and sunny here in srn NH. A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 1pm, then snow showers. High near 36 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

12 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny through mid-morning, then becoming partly sunny, with a high near 34, forecast for today.


----------



## CowboyRam




----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 51, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and foggy here in srn NH. Showers likely later, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy through mid-morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

26°F & temp will remain fairly constant with freezing precipitation in not so Sunny N Texas.


----------



## PaulN

I saw on the weather this morning that it was only 5 degrees in Amarillo. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 33, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

Heading N to Long Island this am to visit wife's mom. Can't believe we are voluntarily driving into ice and snow. Will drive the 95 corridor instead of the usual 81 and 78 so maybe we will get lucky. Lots of planned visits over the last several years derailed by covid


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and snowing here in srn NH. Snow. High near 32 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

10 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 32, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

15 and clear here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 39, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

14 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 25, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

7 and cloudy here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and snowing here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 36, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

8 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 33, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 42, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and overcast/fog here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly before 1pm. Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and cloudy here in srn NH. A slight chance of showers before 11am, then rain likely, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 41, forecast for today.

forgot to click yesterday! Thus, 2 posts today!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and overcast here in srn NH. Scattered rain and snow showers between 11am and 2pm, then snow showers. High near 36, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 51, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and overcast/fog here in srn NH. Rain before 1pm, then snow. Patchy dense fog before noon. Temperature falling to around 27 by 5pm. Breezy, with a northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 15 to 20 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and cloudy here in srn NH. Areas of fog before 10am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and sunny above fog here in srn NH. Areas of fog before 10am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and raining here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and partly sunny over fog here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 58, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny & airy, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny & airy, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 47, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and showers here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 56, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 52 and chance of showers later, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and partly cloudy, with a skiff of snow, here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 30, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

18 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 37, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48, forecast for today.


----------



## VA Haymaker

If weather if favorable, may begin spraying broadleaf herbicides this weekend...


----------



## Hayman1

VA Haymaker said:


> If weather if favorable, may begin spraying broadleaf herbicides this weekend...


Freezing rain/drizzle here in the northern valley this morning


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## swmnhay

A little R & R before planting season


----------



## Hayman1

swmnhay said:


> View attachment 91648
> 
> A little R & R before planting season


Cy- that's just all wrong for April, but it is still really cold here as well, germination of overseeding is really slow


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers after 3pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 52, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 40 percent chance of rain, mainly after 10am. Cloudy, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers, mainly before noon, then a chance of rain after 5pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 53, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain and possibly a thunderstorm before 9am, then a chance of rain between 9am and 11am. High near 62, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and overcast here in srn NH. Scattered showers and thunderstorms before 1pm, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm between 1pm and 5pm, then scattered showers and thunderstorms after 5pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail. Patchy fog before 9am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 56, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and partly sunny, with a white frost, here in srn NH. Scattered showers, mainly between 1pm and 4pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 62, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of rain before noon, then a chance of showers between noon and 2pm. Cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 69, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 58, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and partly sunny, with patchy fog, here in srn NH. Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, sunny, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and cloudy here in szrn NH. A chance of showers between 10am and 5pm, then rain likely after 5pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

HE is risen!
36 and sunny here in srn NH. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 1pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail and gusty winds. Partly sunny, with a high near 48, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 56, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and raining here in srn NH. Rain forecast for today. Over an inch of precipitation, total, expected.


----------



## Hayman1

Can't catch a break here in the Valley of Virginia. 3 inches of heavy wet snow yesterday on top of almost a 1/2" of sleet. Never got below freezing while it snowed, just fast and furious. Ground is good and damp which is a plus but really cold. High in the low 40s today, high in the low 50s tomorrow, freeze warning for tonight. That's bloody cold for 3/4 of the way through April for here at least. Ready for warm, not hot, weather. One day it will go from low 70s belated spring to the 90s and not look back. No may 5 hay cutting here this year, especially with lower N inputs.


----------



## IH 1586

Getting snow today. Expected to remain cool through early May with brief warm up periods. Calling for 80 on Sunday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

41 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 62, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 with sun trying to shine through thin cloud cover here in srn NH. Isolated showers between 10am and 1pm. Mostly sunny, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly after 5pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 55, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and suny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

44 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 40 percent chance of showers, mainly after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 56, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and overcast here in srn NH. A 40 percent chance of showers, mainly before 10am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 58, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and light rain here in srn NH. Rain with chance of thumpers likely, with a high near 55, forecast for today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## IH 1586

Day 3 of 7 rain free sun filled days. I don't thing I can get a months worth of being behind caught up.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> Day 3 of 7 rain free sun filled days. I don't thing I can get a months worth of being behind caught up.


Our deluge ended yesterday pm. Really wet here and all of my place is well drained with deep soils and rolling landscape. Rain and showers in the forecast for Thurs, Fri and Sat but I will take a couple of nice days to get some things done. Been a tough spring, enough to start the cut back thought process. Inputs to make quality hay are just too high and there is no relief prospect in sight. KY Fescue is now $129 a 50 pound bag at Tractor supply and more at the coop. And that is the cheap seed that I only use in paddocks, Barenberg's is about 5$ a pound


----------



## IH 1586

The only good thing is the hay and rye are so far behind I’m not having to add making baleage to the list. But it is going to catch up fast this week. Have urea still in the gravity box from last week because we got to much rain and couldn’t spread. Looks like Saturday morning finish that job. 


Hayman1 said:


> Our deluge ended yesterday pm. Really wet here and all of my place is well drained with deep soils and rolling landscape. Rain and showers in the forecast for Thurs, Fri and Sat but I will take a couple of nice days to get some things done. Been a tough spring, enough to start the cut back thought process. Inputs to make quality hay are just too high and there is no relief prospect in sight. KY Fescue is now $129 a 50 pound bag at Tractor supply and more at the coop. And that is the cheap seed that I only use in paddocks, Barenberg's is about 5$ a pound


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and foggy here in srn NH. Patchy fog before 10am. Otherwise, cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 86, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers, with thunderstorms also possible after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and cloudy/foggy here in srn NH. A slight chance of showers, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after noon. Some of the storms could produce gusty winds. Partly sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 75, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

51 and 0vercast here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly between 11am and 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Been busy, off HT. Checking in now and again.
I miss the old HT!!! 
I guess old dogs new tricks…. It is true


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and overcast/foggy here in srn NH. Areas of fog before 10am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny and hot, with a high near 94. Heat index values as high as 98, forwecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and parttly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 95, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## IH 1586

The season has started here. Laying down the rye


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 70, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and overcast here in srn NH. A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 2pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail, gusty winds, and heavy rain. High near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 90, forecast for today.


----------



## danwi

I wonder how some of the guys are doing with the weather? I see western Minnesota has had tornado damage and rain the past couple of weeks and I am sure others have had some also


----------



## PaulN

I'm on the west side of the twin cities. It's been cool and wet. Many people are done planting, but there are some that will be planting well into June.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers after 2pm. Mostly sunny, with a high near 76 this morning, then dropping into mid 60s by evening, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers, with thunderstorms also possible after 5pm. Cloudy, with a high near 61, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and overcast here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers between 3pm and 5pm. Cloudy, with a high near 67, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and light rain here in srn NH. Showers likely before 3pm, then a slight chance of thunderstorms after 5pm. Areas of fog before 9am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and overcast here in srn NH. Isolated showers and thunderstorms after 2pm. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and sunny here in srn NH, Sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## BisonMan

Pretty wet here in SW Ontario. Could be 3" of rain tonight.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and raining here in srn NH. Rain and possibly a thunderstorm before 1pm, then a chance of rain and thunderstorms between 1pm and 2pm, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after 2pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. High near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## danwi

Rain and rain chances every other day. No dry hay making weather around here


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 andq mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 2pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. \Cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

I thought I was with Dorothy in Oklahoma this afternoon for 15 min. Sky was incredibly black, luckily in the direction going away from me. Still under tornado watch but the worst of the wave has passed through going east


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after noon. Some of the storms could produce small hail and gusty winds. Mostly sunny, with a high near 87, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

51 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 76, forecast form today.


----------



## Gearclash

"Sunny and hot, with a high near 99. Heat index values as high as 107. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph."

Forecast for us today. 77 degrees at 15 minutes to 7 in the morning. Hoping to roll with the big square all day. Raking will be interesting with this wind.


----------



## Hayman1

Gearclash said:


> "Sunny and hot, with a high near 99. Heat index values as high as 107. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph."
> 
> Forecast for us today. 77 degrees at 15 minutes to 7 in the morning. Hoping to roll with the big square all day. Raking will be interesting with this wind.


I was playing touch tag with my wife who was running the rake right in front of me the other day in similar conditions. Wind was so bad a couple of times that it blew the hay out of the rake curtain


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 77, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Hayman1 said:


> I was playing touch tag with my wife who was running the rake right in front of me the other day in similar conditions. Wind was so bad a couple of times that it blew the hay out of the rake curtain


We’ve tried playing tag with rake and baler before, and it doesn’t really help. 1) the hay is most vulnerable to blowing away just as it comes off the rake, and the baler can’t possibly be right there. 2) having the baler tractor right behind the rake amplifies the wind hitting the windrow between the rake and baler tractor, and under the baler tractor, and a windrow that freshly laid down is more vulnerable to blowing away than if it has lead for a few minutes and settled. The solution to wind and raking I think would be something like a canola roller. Someday I will make one . . .


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers after 1pm. Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, partly sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers after 1pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 92, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 93, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Showers and thunderstorms likely, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 11am. Some of the storms could produce heavy rain. High near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 94, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and cloudy here in srn NH. Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 4pm. Some of the storms could produce gusty winds and heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 85, forecast for today, (yesterday's forecast)


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 83. Light northwest wind increasing to 5 to 10 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Went from hot and dry here to hot and humid.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 85. West wind 5 to 10 mph forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 82. North wind around 5 mph forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

62 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 87. Light southwest wind increasing to 5 to 10 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 5pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail, gusty winds, and heavy rain. Mostly sunny, with a high near 87, forecast for today.


----------



## broadriverhay

It’s just going to be hot and humid here in SC for the next few months !!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

66 and mostly unny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 87. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and partly cloudy here in srn NH.
A chance of showers and thunderstorms before 2pm, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm between 2pm and 4pm, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after 4pm. Some of the storms could produce gusty winds. Partly sunny, with a high near 83. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 85. Northwest wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 85. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 87. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers before 11am, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms between 11am and 1pm, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after 1pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 82. South wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 92. West wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Forecast is for heat and wind here too.

High of 91, wind gusting up to 40 mph, humidity supposed to get into the low 30s %.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 94. West wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

75 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly after 4pm. Some storms could be severe, with hail and gusty winds. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 93. Heat index values as high as 100. South wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 94. West wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 94. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph in the morning. forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

72 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 99. Heat index values as high as 102. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

78 and cloudy here in srn NH. Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 3pm. Some storms could be severe, with damaging winds, gusty winds, and heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 87. Southwest wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 83. Light northwest wind becoming west 5 to 10 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 86. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after 2pm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 87. Light west wind increasing to 5 to 10 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 85. Light west wind becoming northwest 10 to 15 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 88. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Isolated showers before 10am, then mostly sunny, with a high near 88, forecast for tooday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 4pm. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 91, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 89, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

67 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny and hot, with a high near 97. Heat index values as high as 101, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

74 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH, with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy and hot, with a high near 92, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

72 and sunny here in srn NH. A chance of showers, with thunderstorms also possible after 2pm. Partly sunny and hot, with a high near 93, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

77 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 93. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 2 pm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

75 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. A slight chance of showers between 1pm and 3pm, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after 3pm. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 93, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

78 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A chance of showers and thunderstorms, partly sunny and hot, with a high near 91, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Hayman1

We’ve had 4 monster electrical storms this summer beginning late May. Typically we might have one at the most. Really nasty cloud to ground in a storm 3 nights ago and then again last night. The Monday night storm hit close to home as my largest hay customer lost her hay barn and close to 3k bales in a lightning caused fire. Thankfully no people were hurt nor any animals. Major ordeal though to do the insurance gig, find someone who can build a new barn, find replacement hay all while running a train and competition facility.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 81. East wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and cloudy here in srn NH. Scattered showers before 2pm, then a chance of rain after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 79, and a 30% chance of showers, forecast for today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 89, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and partly sunny h ere in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 93, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 91, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers likely, with thunderstorms also possible after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 with overcast and drizzle here in srn NH. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 79 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 85, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 87, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and overcast here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 87, and chance of showers/thumpers, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 81, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 81, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 89, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

71 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 90, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

69 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 84, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 77. Northwest wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 78, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 86, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

64 and raining here in srn NH. Rain and possibly a thunderstorm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rain. Patchy fog. High near 68. Northeast wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

60 and raining here in srn NH. Rain, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and foggy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 82, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

58 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 87, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 80, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

68 and overcast here in son NH. Showers, with thunderstorms also possible after 11am, with a high near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

59 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 79, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 69, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

49 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 83, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers likely, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and overcast here in srn NH. Cloudy, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and overcast/foggy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 74, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and pouring, with occasional thumpers, here in srn NH. Showers and possibly a thunderstorm, with a high near 69, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny & airy, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny & airy, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

46 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 69 and chance of showers, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

56 and partly cloudy with valley fog here in srn NH. Areas of fog before 9am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and cloudy here in srn NH. Cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 70. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 64, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and 0vercast here in srn NH. Scattered showers, mainly after 9am. Cloudy, with a high near 56


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

51 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 58. North wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Gearclash

Getting to be more fall like here. There was widespread frost last week that nipped most of the corn not already dead. Really really dry too. Virtually no dew at night and low humidity during the day.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

42 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 59. Northeast wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 5pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 57. Northeast wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and overcast here in srn NH. A chance of showers and thunderstorms after 10am. Cloudy, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 73. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

50 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 76, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 59. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and sunny, with frost, here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 62. West wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 64, Scattered showers, mainly between noon and 4pm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

36 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 65, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 73, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain likely, mainly after 11am. Cloudy, with a high near 69, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

63 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers and thunderstorms before noon, then a slight chance of showers between noon and 1pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rain, with a high near 67, forecast for today.
Sorry, forgot to post yesterday!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and sunny, above the fog, here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 69, forecast for today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny during the morning, then partly sunny during the afternoon, with a high near 67, forecast for today.


----------



## broadriverhay

I saw 80 degrees in MN last Tuesday and then snow and sleet there on Friday. Back home in SC and 83 degrees here today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Scattered showers, mainly after 1pm. Patchy fog before 10am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 59, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

55 and light rain here in srn NH. A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 1pm. Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 56. Southwest wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 63, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 69. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

39 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 62, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and overcast here in srn NH. Scattered showers and thunderstorms, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 10am, with a high near 60, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

57 and foggy here in srn NH. Isolated showers. Patchy fog between noon and 3pm. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 66, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

61 and foggy here in srn NH. Rain likely, mainly before noon. Areas of fog before 11am, then patchy fog after noon. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 65. Calm wind. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 66. Northwest wind 5 to 15 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 54. Northeast wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 59. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 66. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

37and mostly clear here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 67. Light south wind becoming southwest 5 to 10 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

53 and sprinkling here in srn NH. Scattered showers, mainly before 10am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 68, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

47 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 68. North wind 5 to 10 mph forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 68. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

41 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 71. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

54 and partly sunny, with fog, here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 74. Light southwest wind increasing to 5 to 10 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Today's forecast, mostly cloudy, with a high near 76. Light south wind becoming southwest 10 to 15 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

65 and overcast here in srn NH. A 20 percent chance of showers before 8am. Partly sunny, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 75. West wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

43 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 51. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 51. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 67. Light and variable wind becoming southwest 5 to 10 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

52 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly after 5pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

70 and cloudy, with sprinkles, here in srn NH. Showers and possible thumpers, with a high near 71, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

34°F with a forecast high temp of 52°F in Coyote Flats, Texas


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

yesterday's weather

50 and light rain here in srn NH. Rain likely, mainly before 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 50, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Today's weather
33 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 44. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

22 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Increasing clouds, with a high near 43, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain before 1pm, then a chance of rain or drizzle between 1pm and 3pm. High near 47 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

31 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 43. West wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 44. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 43. Southwest wind around 5 mph forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Isolated snow showers between 1pm and 4pm. Sunny, with a high near 39. Breezy, with a west wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%, forecast for today,


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38. Light southwest wind increasing to 5 to 10 mph in the morning, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 44. Southwest wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

23 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 46. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and overcast here in srn NH. Showers likely, mainly before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 49, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Rain likely, mainly after 4pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and mostly overcast here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50. Northwest wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 41, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and overcast here in srn NH. A slight chance of showers before noon, then rain, mainly after noon. Patchy fog before 10am. High near 54, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and partly cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 40. Breezy, with a west wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 44, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and overcast here in srn NH. Rain, mainly after 11am. High near 57. South wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 42. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

35 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 53, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

48 and raining here in srn NH. Rain, mainly before noon, then areas of drizzle with scattered showers after noon. Patchy fog. High near 55 forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 51. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 44. North wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

25 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 36. Northeast wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

22 and cloudy here in srn NH. A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly after 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Northeast wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

23 and overcast here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy through mid morning, then gradual clearing, with a high near 35. North wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

23 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 39. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 36. Breezy, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. A slight chance of rain after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Northeast wind 3 to 7 mph. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

33 and snowing here in srn NH. Rain. High near 40. East wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

34 and overcast here in srn NH. Snow showers likely, possibly mixing with rain after 11am, then gradually ending. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 40. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

28 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 37. West wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38. West wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

27 and mostly clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 36. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

19 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38 and calm wind, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

22 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. Calm wind becoming northeast around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

51 and windy with rain here in srn NH. Rain. High near 50. Breezy, with a southeast wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Tx Jim

13°F with a high predicted to be 24°F in Coyote Flats, Texas today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

9 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 19. Wind chill values as low as -3. Southwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


----------



## broadriverhay

Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## Dixiemist

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gearclash

Wishing Christmas Blessings to all!


----------



## swmnhay

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IH 1586

Merry Christmas


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

10 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 25. Wind chill values as low as -1. Southwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

17 and sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 32. West wind around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

26 and cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 33. West wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

19 and cloudy here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 36. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

22 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 48, and calm wind, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and mostly sunny here in srn NH. Partly sunny, with a high near 56. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

40 and cloudy here in srn NH. Scattered showers, mainly after 3pm. Patchy fog after 3pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 57, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

45 and mostly cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 53. Northwest wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

29 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50. West wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and overcast here in srn NH. A chance of rain or freezing rain before 10am, then rain. Patchy fog between 8am and 11am, with a high near 38, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and overcast with a bit of fog here in srn NH. A 30 percent chance of rain, mainly after 5pm. Patchy fog between 1pm and 2pm. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 44. Calm wind. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

38 and overcast here in srn NH. A chance of drizzle, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 40. North wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and spitting rain/snow here in srn NH. Patchy rain, snow, and freezing rain before 9am, then snow. Patchy dense fog. High near 34. Calm wind becoming north around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

32 and spitting rain/snow here in srn NH. Patchy rain, snow, and freezing rain before 9am, then snow. Patchy dense fog. High near 34. Calm wind becoming north around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

30 and mostly sunny above fog here in srn NH. Areas of dense fog before 11am. Otherwise, partly sunny, with a high near 41. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

21 and clear here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 38. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph, forecast for today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

24 and cloudy here in srn NH. Mostly sunny, with a high near 41. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming west in the afternoon, forecast for today.


----------

